# Top Shop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really well thought out shop design by this Mid-west grower....one of the best I have ever seen.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/v/88725654/top-shops-well-planned-iowa-shop.htm?q=iowa?psrc=metaq


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Way cooool! Isn't it amazing what a person can do when they put a little thought in it?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice. Only thing I would have done different is more windows.

Now where'd that winning lottery ticket get off to?


----------

